# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Lập trình >  Đồng bộ dữ liệu lên google doc PHP

## Tretholotomo1992

bạn nào biết chỉ giúp mình với nhé. mấy tháng trc mình làm được nhưng google thay đổi api nên giờ ko dc

----------

